# 20ga Single shot turkey guns



## jb1069 (Jun 4, 2015)

I am wanting to find or build a 20ga single shot turkey gun. It seems this is a tough task to find as the only options to buy new are either the TC encore or CVA apex which are both on the pricey side. I am looking to have a threaded barrel to accept a standard choke and a rail to mount a red dot or other type of sight. I have emailed several gunsmiths without much luck so I am hoping you guys can point me in the right direction. My first thoughts are having work done to a standard H&R 20ga. Let me what other options might be out there. I would like to end up with a 35 to 40 yard gun but would be very happy with a solid 30yard gun. Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## GLS (Jun 4, 2015)

Bud’s Guns has the Baikal MP-18.  I have “turkeyized” two of them in 20 gauge.  I had Sumtoy mount the 336 base for the Fast Fire III, do trigger work and add a screw-in choke.  You might want to shoot one first before deciding to re-choke.  The first gun was rattle-can painted with Krylon camo; the second, was a Duracoat Shake and Spray kit finish.  The second gun was shorted and is 24” to end of muzzle (extended choke).  These are good guns, well-built and sturdy.  Out of the box, they are 5 lbs. 5 oz.  I like the hammerless feature.  I shoot TSS 9’s.  Here's a detailed thread showing what I did as well as other MP-18's tricked-out by others.
http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,26715.0.html


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 4, 2015)

> My first thoughts are having work done to a standard H&R 20ga.



This is what I did.  Had a Pardner Jr sitting in the closet that was 20-something years old.  Sent it off to a smith and had it milled to accept a colonial arms choke and had it drilled and tapped for a fast fire.

It is the single deadliest turkey gun I've ever owned.  Have been using it exclusively for probably 8-9 years now and don't plan on changing in the next 8-9 years.

40 yards is not a problem for these guns.  I actually killed one at 52 steps a few years ago (because of a yardage mis-judge).  Granted, it was a magic bb scenario.  But, it throws a very nice pattern at 40.  Inside of 30, the pattern is borderline ridiculous.


----------



## Covehnter (Jun 4, 2015)

Any reason you've decided on a single shot? just curious.


----------



## jb1069 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replys so far guys. Great information! 

 GLS, Your second gun is exactly what I am looking for.

Covehnter, I have just always liked single shot guns for everything I hunt but I havent got around to getting a turkey gun set up yet. I like the lightweight and shorter length plus the single shot tends to make me take a better first shot.


----------



## Reminex (Jun 4, 2015)

Good luck with your project.  The remington spartan is a nice single shot IMO.


----------



## antharper (Jun 5, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Good luck with your project.  The remington spartan is a nice single shot IMO.



I agree , I picked 1 up for my daughter at a pawn shop for 85 bucks and it is a great shooting gun !


----------



## Reminex (Jun 5, 2015)

I just found one for $100.  Would love to trick it out....do I really need another turkey gun?  Yes, I think I do!


----------



## GLS (Jun 5, 2015)

The Spartan was made by Baikal in Russia for Remington and is a variation of the MP-18.  
Bud's lists the MP-18 for $149 or Best Offer which includes shipping.   I don't know how low they will go.  In the summer of 2012 I bought one from Cheaperthandirt for $98 with $10 shipping.  The triggers are clunky and need work, but are simple designs and easily tuned by a gunsmith.  Gil


----------



## rem 300 (Jun 5, 2015)

The old Savage 220A or 220B are good to build from also, they are hard to find though.. I would want a hammerless single shot if I was going to build a single shot jmo..


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 5, 2015)

Stevens 94 and Winchester 37 are possiblities


----------



## GLS (Jun 5, 2015)

I was going to suggest the Yildiz 12 gauge single-shot which briefly appeared on Academy Sports web site earlier this  year.  At 4.7 lbs., it would have been a good platform with a wide selection of hand load or factory ammo choices.  It's not on Academy's site today.  Before deciding on the Baikal, I considered the Savage 220A.  It is a great gun, but as noted, scarce and often costly to acquire compared with the Baikal.  Gil


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a baikal at Sumtoy right now he said I'd have it back in two weeks, I can't wait to shoot it, to have it threaded and get a choke is only about a hundred dollars, that's eighty cheaper than a local guy was going to charge to send it out and have it done, I'm also adding rifle sights


----------



## Reminex (Jun 5, 2015)

Okay, Im ready now.  The new baikal, with synthetic stock is very tempting but im going to stick to the Remington Baikal with wood furniture.  With these handloads I really dnt think I am going to invest in a thread job and choke.  I will know more after I put a few loads down the barrel.  I will be getting it fitted with a sight base.  Doubt I will go with a FF but we will see.  I have painted with great results but I think I will dip this one myself.


----------



## Reminex (Jun 5, 2015)

Back to the OP, the choke and sight work you are looking for, I would contact Sumtoy.  Very good products at good prices.  As far as the yardage goes, I am sure if you go with federal heavyweight shells you will have a 40 yard gun.  I would expect any 20 gauge to be a 40 yard gun with the right handloaded tss load, screw in choke or factory modified.


----------



## spydermon (Jun 6, 2015)

What choke is in that gun, gls ?


----------



## GLS (Jun 7, 2015)

Sumtoy .5625 is in both guns.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 7, 2015)

It definitely became the cool thing to do a few years ago.


----------



## GLS (Jun 7, 2015)

Gadget's highly modified Savage 220A got me on the single-shot bandwagon.

I think back over the years and the times I needed and was able to get off a quick and successful second shot can be counted on one hand with a finger or two to spare.  The weight, length, ease of carry, quiet operation, simplicity, balance and ease of knee positioning during the hunt make up for the loss of a pumped or automatic second shot.  It sure is fun off season brainstorming and developing a highly effective turkey gun out of shotgun that sells NIB for about what some turkey chokes or a good box call sell for and far less than a box of Nitros.


----------

